

Why MIME-Version will forever be "1.0" - tzury
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIME#MIME-Version

======
tzury
The original interview is available here:

[http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/020111-mime-
internet-e...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/020111-mime-internet-
email.html?page=3)

